# Grafikkarten Problem



## AnubisKaNi (26. März 2008)

Hallo Leute 

Ich habe ein Problem wo ich zurzeit dransitze und überlege und recheriere!

Ein Computer Neuling hat ein Problem mit seiner alten Grafikkarte, der GeForce3!

Drum baute er sie aus seinem Mainboard *MSI MS-6318* aus!

Das Mainboard basiert auf einem VIA Chipsatz, hat AGP etc. etc.!

Nun bekam er zu Not aus der AMD Serie 9600, die *9600 XT*!

Diese Grafikkarte hat AGP und soweiter!

Das Problem was er hat, sie *passt nicht*

Meine Frage lautet jetzt also:

*Warum passt eine AGP Karte nicht in einen AGP Steckplatz?*

Auf Bildern fand ich schnell heraus, das der 9600 XT eine Kerbe fehlt wenn man sie mit der GeForce3 vergleicht!

Verstehen tue ich aber immer noch nicht warum eine genormte Steckverbindung nicht in den genormten Steckplatz passt! :-(

Mfg Anubis


----------



## chmee (26. März 2008)

Wikipedia - AGP - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerated_Graphics_Port

Die 9600XT ist mit Sicherheit eine AGP3.0-Karte, abwärtskompatibel zu AGP2.0,
aber nicht zu *AGP1.0*, welches nur 3.3V anbot, aber keine 1,5V.

mfg chmee


----------



## AnubisKaNi (26. März 2008)

Danke Chmee, da wird er sich net freuen, aber so ist das schonmal gelöst 

Mfg Anubis


----------

